# 2-way radios (communication) for bikes



## jbw57 (7 Sep 2017)

Anyone have experience with 2-way radio (communication) for bikes.....it can be difficult always turning around trying to hear or talk to my wife when on rides. I did some searching around and found this http://www.terranosystems.com/ seems like nice unit but welcome any suggestions anyone may have. Thanks!


----------



## Christopher Dale (7 Sep 2017)

I can't say I've used the terranosystems but me and my friend just use walkie talkies to keep in contact when on the longer rides, they do tend to work really well with the headsets.


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

Most people, for reasons I can't fathom, carry two way communication devices with them when riding. Wouldn't that do the trick, without investing in something else?


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2017)

Paging Hinge and Bracket....
(@Gordon P and @mmmmartin)


----------



## Lee_M (7 Sep 2017)

ride two abreast?


----------



## S-Express (7 Sep 2017)

Lee_M said:


> ride two abreast?


Radical idea


----------



## Tanis8472 (7 Sep 2017)

No good, I don't wear a helmet (hat)


----------



## Tanis8472 (7 Sep 2017)

Pmr446? ☺️


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Sep 2017)

Walkie talkies cost a fiver used on eBay, but in towns pick up everyone's chatter, as they are very popular and many people have them. In the countryside they work better but that's where there is less traffic anyway. In rides with larger numbers they've very good for helping the back of the ride keep in contact with the front, particular as a gauge of how far away they are. After a kilometre the sound is degraded so you know how far apart you are. They have their place, no doubt.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Paging Hinge and Bracket....
> (@Gordon P and @mmmmartin)


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Sep 2017)

My brother and sister-in-law use a couple of bluetooth headsets whch regrettably work quite well.

I say 'regrettably' because their chatter was irritating on recent group ride.

Brother would say something that I could hear, leaving me not knowing if he was talking to me or not, then I would hear half the conversation with his wife who was out of my earshot.

If I was riding with one or other of them, they would suddenly say something apparently irrelevant because they were responding to a message in their ear.

It slowly drove me nuts over a 100 mile ride, but happily the batteries on the contraptions conked out after about 75 miles, so I got a bit of relief for the last couple of hours.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2017)

Cheap Binatone PMR446 walkies with earpieces. 1000 or 110's are the ones to have. the 950 was superb but is out of production, but the odd place still has NOS so wother keeping an eye out for. Set them to VOX, Robert is your Mothers Brother. Cheap, reliable, and useful for other tasks too.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2017)

Get a tandem. She can pass you sweeties too!


----------



## adamhearn (7 Sep 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> If I was riding with one or other of them, they would suddenly say something apparently irrelevant because they were responding to a message in their ear.


Damned annoying I bet! How many times have I been caught out by someone walking by on the phone but using an external microphone. Also, I was in Halfords yesterday picking up some screen wash where the person on the till used their headset to confirm pricing. As her eyes were fixed on the till I had no idea which part of the conversation was intended for me!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Sep 2017)

Cheap, light, no batteries to worry about >>>


----------



## adamhearn (7 Sep 2017)

Perhaps this would send the correct message 







On a more serious note, you'd want something with PTT (push to talk) or heavy breathing/cursing could annoy the other.


----------



## Globalti (7 Sep 2017)

They are useful for mountain bikers where speeds are slow and it's possible to get separated from the main group, especially on a cheeky "urban" ride which takes all kinds of twists and turns. I've never tried mine on the road bike, I reckon wind noise might make them useless.


----------



## iwantanewbike (7 Sep 2017)

Aftershokz bluetooth headsets with a free walkie talkie app that works over wireless hotspot initiated from one person's mobile phone


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2017)

We use them on family bike rides when teenagers want to blaze ahead but 6 yr old isn't as fast.. can reel in the speedsters or tell them where to stop/meet us.. having one on a strap is handier than unlocking a mobile phone.


----------



## petek (7 Sep 2017)

One cycles in order to avoid conversation.


----------



## jbw57 (7 Sep 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the relies and the amusing one's too  The nice thing about the Terrano is the receiver is tiny and mounts to the top of the helmet and from there a short patch cord attaches to the head set speakers which mounts to the helmet so nothing is attached to the person, also the mouth piece with boom is attached to the helmet so again nothing attach to the body. Also they claim its voice activated and they have addressed wind interference, etc......not worried about cost as my main concern is having to route wires all over the body and or bike.....anyway your replies were and are most appreciated and welcome any other ideas and input, thanks again!


----------



## Markymark (7 Sep 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Cheap, light, no batteries to worry about >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the latest Samsung phone?


----------



## jbw57 (7 Sep 2017)

I found another company https://www.vertixglobal.com/collections/velo will have to contact them for more info.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2017)

How about 2 mobile phones on handlebar mounts. You could video call each other.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2017)

Loudhailers.


----------



## jbw57 (8 Sep 2017)

After doing some research I decided to go with the Vertix that I mentioned above.....I had sent an email earlier today and within an hour I had a call from them, I asked many questions and they were very generous with there time answering all my questions. The model Phillip from Vertix recommended is the (casual bikers S series twin) so I took his recommendation. Looking forward getting the unit installed. If anyone is interested I can report back with my findings on how they perform.


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Sep 2017)

Always worth hearing peoples opinions


----------



## Domus (8 Sep 2017)

What do the pros use?


----------

